# Curlew National Grasslands Project



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

There is an excellent upland habitat project in progress for Southwest Idaho right now. This project is on the Curlew National Grasslands and will benefit sharp-tailed grouse, Hungarian partridge, and pheasants. This is a quality project on public lands which will benefit Utah sportsmen/women who venture north. The UCWF has sent a letter of support for the project and pledged volunteer support. In addition, we have created a paypal donation link on our website. The goal is to recruit 100 persons with interest in this project to donate $10 via the link or by sending a $10 check to UCWF, 3725 North Old Highway 91, Nephi, UT 84648. We are hoping we can generate $1000 in supporting contributions. These efforts will help ensure this project receives the additional $15,000 in grant money necessary to complete the project. We think that many of you will be excited to support this worthwhile project! Please spread the word and invite others with interest to join this effort!

Use this link to donate http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=4 If the link doesn't work go to http://www.utahchukars.org and click on news.

Look for a future announcements outlining dates and times when you can volunteer on this project.

Thanks, Alan


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, Curlew is in the Southeast part of the state. I hope your projects include building fences around what ever habitat improvements you do, if not it will be grazed to dirt. IMO, Curlew is way over grazed, almost to the point of being criminal. The only reason Curlew needs habitat improvements is because it's badly over grazed. The only habitat improvement that place needs is getting rid of all the f***ing cows. Just my $.02. and $10 sent.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I hope your projects include building fences around what ever habitat improvements you do, if not it will be grazed to dirt.


Fencing is exactly what the project is all about.



> In the early 1970's the Forest Service planted some 20 miles of tree rows in the Curlew National Grassland, which lies around the town of Holbrook, ID, 7 miles north of Snowville, UT and 15 miles west of Malad, ID. The tree rows were designed for wildlife, specifically upland game. They planted a number of species, including Russian olive and Siberian pea, as well as, cotoneaster, common lilac, black locust, honeysuckle, American plum, four-winged saltbush, and Rocky Mountain juniper. The primary species that has survived is Russian olive. The tree rows were originally fenced off to exclude livestock, but over the last four decades the fences are in poor repair or nonexistent. These tree rows are important to upland game, namely pheasants year-round; and sharp-tailed grouse and Hungarian partridges in the winter for forage and cover. Specifically, the Russian olives provide a critical food source and the surrounding vegetation provides hiding and escape cover. The problem is that with the fences down cattle extensively use the tree rows for shade and the vegetation is heavily grazed and trampled.
> 
> The project is to rebuild the fences around these tree rows to exclude cattle and protect the vegetative cover. Through a Forest Service competitive grant process, we have received $30,000 over the last two years and have constructed or rebuilt 14 miles of fence. This year we are applying for another $15,000 through the same process and hope to receive these funds. In this process, cooperators and matching funds help improve our chances of funding, therefore, we are seeking additional partners, through project review and support, volunteer labor and cash contributions for fencing materials.
> 
> ...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Actually, Curlew is in the Southeast part of the state. I hope your projects include building fences around what ever habitat improvements you do, if not it will be grazed to dirt. IMO, Curlew is way over grazed, almost to the point of being criminal. The only reason Curlew needs habitat improvements is because it's badly over grazed. The only habitat improvement that place needs is getting rid of all the f***ing cows. Just my $.02. and $10 sent.


Glad to see you're so impassioned! If you really want to put your money (and your back) where you mouth is...donate some money (using the above link)...and when the time comes...donate your time and effort (volunteer!) to helping the problems faced with curlew.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

blackdog said:


> Just my $.02. and $10 sent.


You're Welcome.

As far as me volunteering my time, we'll see. I got my own habitat projects to do on my buddies property. We have some plans for this spring and summer. You know we got to have good habitat and lots of birds around for the Trespassers to shoot at.


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Here is an update on this effort. Our goal is to raise $1000 and we are over halfway there but still need some help.

If you are interested in helping out and contributing, you can use this link to donate http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=4.

Thanks to all of you who have already contributed.

Al


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

On June 11, 2011 they will be meeting at the Curlew Campground adjacent to the Stone Reservoir at 8:00 AM. Free camping will be available Friday night. There is both tent and trailer sites available. Stone, Id is just north of Snowville, UT.

Items to bring: gloves, fencing or lineman's pliers, hammer, T-post pounders, fence stretchers, post-hole digger, and sun screen.

They plan on working until 2:00 or 3:00 PM. RSVP Chris Colt at [email protected] or call him at 208-236-7506


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

If you are interested in carpooling from the Ogden area, send me a PM. If you can't make it, you can still donate to the project at: http://www.utahchukars.org/?page=4.


----------



## wetvet (Oct 20, 2007)

We've got some guys from Cache Valley going up to help, and the local PF chapter has donated $500 towards the fencing supplies.


----------

